# لا تنسى اني لك وانت لي



## انريكي (14 مارس 2011)

انت قدري وأنا قدرك
وصعب على الانسان ان يهرب من قدره
فهو يطارده أينما ذهب
فمرحبا بك ياقدري
وأهديك هذه الكلمات 
فقلمنا واحد
قلبنا واحد
جسدنا واحد
قدرنا واحد
لن أتركك ياحبيبى وحدك
احس بحنان صوتك ترانيم هماساتك
رقة مشاعرك جمال احساسك
صوت أنفاسك دفئ يداك وحنانك
اسمعك واحس بك رغم بعد المسافات
لن يحطم حبنا أى شيىء
مهما كان الطريق طويل وصعب
يزداد حبي لك وتغلب على الحزن
لن ادعك تكمل الطريق وحدك 
حبيبي من لي سواك ؟
اود ان ارتاح في قربك
ان اتنفس هواك
أن أكون فى حضنك الدافئ






..اصبح حلمي
حلم صار في يقظتي يتبعني
ويقودني الى حيث لا أعلم
حيث هذا المكان في صدرك
ويسع حبي 
هذا هو قلبك
حبيبي دعني اصف جمالك
دعني اثبت انك تشبه القمر
اتركني اسامرك دعنا نطيل السهر
عمري هل تعلم ان كلماتي هربت مني
لساني خانني
عجزت عن التنفس
لاني احبـــــــك
ولاني صرت اعيش بهواك
فقد اخترتك من هذا الكون
جعلتك حياتي اذا غبت غابت
واذا بقيت زادت وطالت





حبيبي إن تركتني ساسمع للعالم انيني
ستنكسر الجبال بصراخي
سيشتاق الهواء لحنيني
سيبكي الحجر لنواحي
كلماتي....هوائي
قلبي....حكاياتي
ذكرياتي....اوراقي
سيتبعثر الكل
سيموت الضمير سيتغير الكون
سيتجدد المصير
ستطير روحي طيران الطير
بعد ان اموت بين ذراعيك
ولانك بعد ان علمت بما سيحدث لي في بعدك
هل ستفكر يوما في تركي؟
هل ستجعلني اتدمر وابكي؟
هل ساصبح مجنونة لمن كان احكي؟
هل ستجعلني للجدران اشكي؟
أو ستعانقني وتقول:
دعيني ارتمي بحضنك؟
دعيني اعيش بعالمك
اجعلني أملك الكون وأملكني
ابقي معي اختارني كما اخترتك
اسعدني كما اسعدتك
تعال حبيبي نمضي في الطريق
فلا تنسي اني لك وأنت لي للأبـــــــــــــــــــــد
ولن أتركك تضيع مني


----------



## MIKEL MIK (14 مارس 2011)

انريكي قال:


> ..اصبح حلمي
> حلم صار في يقظتي يتبعني
> ويقودني الى حيث لا أعلم
> حيث هذا المكان في صدرك
> ...





*كلام رووعه جدا
يستحق احلي تقييم
ميرسي انريكي​*


----------



## روزي86 (14 مارس 2011)

روووووووووووعه يا انريكي

تسلم ايدك


----------



## انريكي (14 مارس 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *كلام رووعه جدا
> يستحق احلي تقييم
> ميرسي انريكي​*[/SIZE][/FONT]


انت امنورني دامن يا مايكل

شكرا على التقيم الغالي

الرب يباركك


----------



## انريكي (14 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> روووووووووووعه يا انريكي
> 
> تسلم ايدك


الاروع مرورك يا روزي

نورتي الموضوع كله

الرب يباركك


----------



## الملكة العراقية (17 مارس 2011)

*كلام اكثر من رااائع*
*مرسي ليك انريكي*
*ربنا يباركك ويفرح قلبك*​


----------



## أنجيلا (17 مارس 2011)

كلام في قمة الروعة 
شكرا كثير ليك 
ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## انريكي (17 مارس 2011)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> *كلام اكثر من رااائع*
> *مرسي ليك انريكي*
> *ربنا يباركك ويفرالاروع مرورك الغالي
> *​الاروع مرورك الغالي
> ...


----------



## انريكي (17 مارس 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> كلام في قمة الروعة
> شكرا كثير ليك
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك


نورتي يا انجيلا

شكرا لي مرورك الغالي

الرب يباركك


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 مارس 2011)

> لن أتركك ياحبيبى وحدك
> احس بحنان صوتك ترانيم هماساتك
> رقة مشاعرك جمال احساسك
> صوت أنفاسك دفئ يداك وحنانك
> ...



كلمات في غايه الروعه والجمال
احيك علي اختيارك الرائع


----------



## انريكي (18 مارس 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> كلمات في غايه الروعه والجمال
> احيك علي اختيارك الرائع


شكرا يا اختي الغالية

نورتي الموضوع كلة

الرب يباركك


----------

